# brrrrrrrrrrr .



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

man it's cold here in dav ia 7:00 am -20 below hey man buy 8:49 we got a heat wave -10 below .


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Colder then a hooker's heart here also.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

It is quite brisk here also.  All the way up to -14 right now.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;716499 said:


> Colder then a hooker's heart here also.


Too cold for effective salting! That liquid ice is brutal !  :waving:


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Yea our high is -5 today... Tonight is suppose to be a whopping -19 with a wind chill of -43.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

wild bill;716494 said:


> man it's cold here in dav ia 7:00 am -20 below hey man buy 8:49 we got a heat wave -10 below .


How about a picture of what -20 looks like?


JD Dave;716499 said:


> Colder then a hooker's heart here also.


More like her pimps heart.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*brrrrrrrrrrrr update*

hey man the heat wave is climbing 9 above


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

You can only see the cold if you know what it looks like


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looky there..........................up to minus 6 :realmad:


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

tried to look outside to see if i could see the - temps and my eyelids froze shut !


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

bet park about it being about -2 all day today was the fact that i was working outside today, boy was that fun


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

best part about it being about -2 all day today was the fact that i was working outside today, boy was that fun


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

My brother sent me an email from central ND this morning, Was -40 WITHOUT wind chill there @ 6am. Here, in MN, I only saw the windchill drop to -47 around 3am. I guess a little town north of here hit something like -56 air temp yesterday. 

Makes it a bit tuff to argue the global warming stuff.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Cold enough to freeze the nuts off a bridge.tymusic


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

it was all good this morning till 7.08 am when the power went out! Turns out an overhead line east of town broke due to the cold temps. Power was restored about 9.30.

Air temps when the power went out was -24 F.

Cant imagine pulling cables or working overhead in a bucket truck with a -50 F windchill!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah its cold, pretty fun actually, except te heat has been running just about all day. 

Veggie, im guessing your running on dino right now? last time it was below zero a few weeks ago I got caught with B10 and no power service. had to get it towed and thawed.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

2 below here this morning, its rare for us to see temps this low! I put power service in the 3 diesels wendsday and i have rescue 911 on hand just in case we get a some diesel gelling.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

*New Hampshire style cold*


At 4AM it was minus 16 here on the Seacoast of New Hampshire. Snow due Sunday and into Monday. Who was it that said it cannot snow when it is too cold!


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

-33 here in Northern MN without the windchill


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

It was -23 in my home town of Culver, Ind this morn.


----------

